# Q&A with John Powell - Mix with the Masters



## jononotbono (Jul 2, 2020)

Just watched this great Mix with the Masters Q&A with John Powell...


----------



## becolossal (Jul 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Just watched this great Mix with the Masters Q&A with John Powell...




Thanks for posting this, @jononotbono. I keep getting emails about these webinars and missing them and not being able to find the recording afterward. I love listening to JP talk about his process. The deep dive he does on a couple cues from HTTYD on their site is awesome.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 3, 2020)

becolossal said:


> Thanks for posting this, @jononotbono. I keep getting emails about these webinars and missing them and not being able to find the recording afterward. I love listening to JP talk about his process. The deep dive he does on a couple cues from HTTYD on their site is awesome.



John Powell himself posted this on his Facebook page. Just saying that incase anyone thinks I’ve shared an unlisted video without permission. I would never do anything like that.


----------



## becolossal (Jul 3, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> John Powell himself posted this on his Facebook page. Just saying that incase anyone thinks I’ve shared an unlisted video without permission. I would never do anything like that.


I don't think it's an issue. Even MWTM has stated the "free to everyone" webinars they run would be posted afterward, though I've yet to see them actually do it.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jul 3, 2020)

JP seems so classy and unassuming.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 3, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> JP seems so classy and unassuming.



He’s a legend isn’t he. Seems like such a great human and his music is amazing.


----------



## jononotbono (Jul 3, 2020)

becolossal said:


> I don't think it's an issue. Even MWTM has stated the "free to everyone" webinars they run would be posted afterward, though I've yet to see them actually do it.



Im loving Mix With the Masters. I signed up for it and pay monthly. Such a gold mine of information.


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> JP seems so classy and unassuming.



Yeh, he is one cool dude.

Incredible composer too. Possibly the best in the business at the moment for me.


----------



## Andrew0568 (Jul 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!

When asked about publishing full scores he mentions this:  

I _really_ hope that means an Omni Music Publishing version of HTTYD


----------



## gussunkri (Jul 7, 2020)

What a nice and pleasant guy he seems to be.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 7, 2020)

He was talking about Hal Leonard, so I guess it’s more Star Wars related 
(I might be wrong though)


----------



## Andrew0568 (Aug 6, 2020)

Andrew0568 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> When asked about publishing full scores he mentions this:
> 
> I _really_ hope that means an Omni Music Publishing version of HTTYD


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 6, 2020)

I keep telling myself 1 or 2 more things j want and I'll pick up the mix with the masters... mainly for the shawn murphy/alan myerson stuff


----------

